# Yellow Lines On Grass



## jweiner (Jul 22, 2019)

These yellow stripes were made by the rear tires of my riding mower. Its this grass dead or is this by chance some weird fungus? There is no obvious problem (or chemical) on the rear tires. Has anyone seen something like this before?


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Had this happen to me earlier this year. I thought I was giving my lawn enough water but in one particular section, it was not getting enough. The grass was stressed and with the weight of the mower on the grass it temporarily killed some of it. That was 12 days ago. Started watering correctly in that area and the grass slowly started to come back. The tire marks are just about completely gone now.

Here's the thread I started about the same thing: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=11534&p=186559#p186559


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Ascochyta leaf blight??? Heat stress induced.

https://www.extension.iastate.edu/turfgrass/blog/more-ascochyta-disease-across-state

https://extension.colostate.edu/topic-areas/yard-garden/ascochyta-leaf-blight-of-turf-2-901/


----------



## keatingseeds (Jul 22, 2019)

You had either leaf blight or you mowed when you lawn was wilting and needed water. Either way your lawn was stressed when you mowed it and is now showing. The grass should recover with proper watering techniques, but it will be a slow process.

Note: check your root depth. shallow roots will mean your lawn will stress more easily when day time temp go over 80 degrees Fahrenheit. Frequent light watering can be a cause of shallow roots. Try a less frequent, deeper watering technique to drive down your root systems. Be carful because two much water can also create shallow roots. Find your balance.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I see that often. My guess is where you are it's hot, it's dry, you rolled several hundred pound mower over it. Don't do that.

Buy one of these (or a better one if you can spend the money): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NTPVHOG/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_OUInDbJPDWAAY

Pour on the water until you get moist reading down to 6 or 8" (and yup, it will take a lot of water, a real lot). Stay off it when it's really hot. Keep it watered. It will very likely be just fine.

Roots don't grow much in this kind of heat. They will die off though if hot and dry. Spring is when you can play games with water to promote deeper rooting. It's late July - keep it alive until September and all is well.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Delmarva Keith said:


> Don't do that.


<chuckle> Sage advice. 

B


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Would using a lighter smaller push mower help not do this?


----------

